# [SOLVED] problems to modproble iptable_nat (symbol)

## jorgeSallum

I've compiled kernel and modules (make && make modules_update), but I get this message when I try to modprobe iptable_nat. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WARNING: Error inserting ip_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting iptable_nat (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> ...

 

The dsmeg gives me this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hause src # dmesg | grep nat
> 
> ip_nat: Unknown symbol ip_conntrack_tcp_update
> ...

 

Why IP_CONNTRACK if it's not on the dependencies? modinfo ip_nat...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat.ko
> 
> license:        GPL
> ...

 

Thanks, J.

----------

## jorgeSallum

What I had to modprobe was "iptables_nat" and not "ip_nat".

----------

